# I McDonald's



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

Li frequentate?


----------



## smallball (16 Novembre 2012)

no cerco di starne alla larga


----------



## Dexter (16 Novembre 2012)

McFlurry gianduia e Chicken McNuggets


----------



## BB7 (16 Novembre 2012)

Mangio 2-3 cheesburger una volta ogni 3-4 settimane, nient'altro...


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

raramente ma mi piace!più che altro siccome sto cercando di dimagrire un pochino è meglio se sto alla larga


----------



## esjie (16 Novembre 2012)

Ci vado se torno tardi per pranzare dall'università. Prendo sempre le crocchette di pollo


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Novembre 2012)

Non mangio quasi più niente dei prodotti McDonald's. Però ai tempi sbavavo per il Big Mac e, quando capito anche se raramente, uno ogni tanto me lo faccio. Ma in generale consumo davvero poco rispetto a prima i loro prodotti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Abito poco distante da uno di essi,ma li odio.Una volta parlai con uno che lavorava nel settore e mi disse che la carne usata,una volta cotta,va mangiata entro 15-20 minuti altrimenti va gia' in malora!


----------



## Canonista (17 Novembre 2012)

Crispy McBacon, NYCrispy (sempre bacon) o Big Mac accompagnati sempre da un paio di Hamburger da un euro, che prendo quando vado via. Coca senza ghiaccio e patatine.

Ci vado 2 o 3 volte al mese,non sono un drogato di Mc.

Su alcuni panini, o meglio sulle confezioni di essi, non è presente la tabella dei valori energetici, ma c'è il link al sito; è legale questa cosa? Io sapevo che tutti i prodotti alimentari devono riportare sulla confezione ingredienti, confezionamento, scadenza e valori energetici.


----------



## Pamparulez (17 Novembre 2012)

Mi capita raramente di andarci, ma per me una "smaccata" ogni tanto è una vera goduria.


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2012)

Non ci vado da circa 4 anni, fortunatamente.
Non ci andrò mai più! Una volta stetti davvero male dopo averci mangiato.


----------



## rossovero (17 Novembre 2012)

io ci andrò una volta l'anno, di media. ogni tanto ci sta. ma preferisco Burger King


----------



## Miro (17 Novembre 2012)

Non entro in un McDonald da due anni circa, non tanto perchè non mi piace ma più che altro perchè il più vicino a casa è a 7 km e dovrei raggiungerlo in macchina, mi è molto più comodo andare dal kebabbaro dall'altra parte della strada  quando andavo prendevo sempre il McChicken, era buonissimo anche il Mozzarillo (mi pare si chiamasse così).


----------



## Solo (17 Novembre 2012)

Ci vado forse una volta all'anno... Solo a entrarci uno perde 7 anni di vita.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Al primo anno di università ci mangiavo almeno 3 volte a settimana, di sera poi mi sentivo esplodere. Adesso ci vado raramente, ma quando ci vado devo dire che godo. Ogni tanto ci sta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Li frequentate?



mai e poi mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2012)

McDonald è ***** e Buger King ancora più ***** di McDonald. Meglio bere candeggina e mangiare muffa piuttosto, l'ultima volta che ho mangiato al McDonald è stata quando mi regalarono un buono dove avrei pagato per un menù e mangiato per due


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2012)

Le gesta di un gruppo di miei amici risuonano ancora nell'aria carica di leggenda



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dico solo che abbiamo scoperto che gli scontrini singoli arrivano ad un massimo di 50 hamburger.


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Novembre 2012)

Non ricordo di aver mai avuto problemi ad essere sincero, però saranno almeno 2 anni che non ci metto piede e non ne sento nemmeno il bisogno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Novembre 2012)

Molto raramente,ma i MCNuggets mi fanno godere.


----------



## juventino (19 Novembre 2012)

Una volta ogni tanto.


----------



## esjie (19 Novembre 2012)

Ora il McDonald viene dipinto come il male, ma secondo me non è tanto la qualità del cibo, ma la quantità. 1 hamburger mi pare abbia circa le stesse calorie di un pranzo normale, è che 1 solo hamburger non sazia...e allora ne mangi 3-4 ed è come se avessi pranzato 3 volte.


----------



## saiyansaseru (19 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abito poco distante da uno di essi,ma li odio.Una volta parlai con uno che lavorava nel settore e mi disse che la carne usata,una volta cotta,va mangiata entro 15-20 minuti altrimenti va gia' in malora!



Io ci ho lavorato durante gli anni dell'uni,la persona con cui hai parlato si riferiva alla freschezza del panino,ossia è ottimo per max 10 min. dalla preparazione,dopo il panino dovrebbe essere buttato.. Dico dovrebbe perchè spesso i panini vengono lasciati sull'espositore per non fare scarti eccessivi,ma l'espositore stesso è rovente e dopo 10 min. comincia ad essicare carni e verdure riducendo notevolmente gusto e qualità del panino. Non ci crederete,ma gli standard richiesti ai dipendenti stessi di un McDonald's sono altissimi,l'igiene e la pulizia devono essere al massimo,ci si lava le mani ogni 10 min. La qualità va a farsi ******* se il panino resta più di 10min. sull'espositore. Se volete un panino sicuramente fresco fate "un'ordine griglia":se prendete un hamburger chiedete,per esempio,di farvelo senza cetrioli o un deluxe fatevelo fare senza cipolla,costringerete i dipendenti a farvelo sul momento. I panini al pollo sono privi di pericoli di freschezza,perchè vengono fatti sempre sul momento. 
Spero di aver fatto chiarezza


----------



## Cesco (20 Novembre 2012)

Big Mc Menu


----------



## JulesWinnfield (20 Novembre 2012)

ottima la precisazione, meno male che ordino sempre Big Mac senza cetrioli


----------



## cris (20 Novembre 2012)

andrò 1 volta ogni 1-2 mesi , ma quella volta godo di brutto


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Ci sono andato una volta anni e anni fa. Mi è bastata per tutta la vita


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

ci ho mangiato di recente e quasi mi viene da vomitare e pensare che da piccolo ne mangiavo tante di quelle porcherie.


----------



## James Watson (20 Novembre 2012)

Ci vado molto raramente, specialmente ora... giusto una volta ogni qualche mese..
prima con la ex ci andavo di più, ma mai più di una volta la mese, comunque.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

dite quello che volete,è ***** grassa che fa male e tutto il resto,ma questo è il cibo degli dei  ci vado una volta ogni 3-4 mesi,ma quando ci vado mi demolisco

devo ancora provare il burger king però 

e l'altro che devo provare è l'old wild west


----------



## cris (20 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete,è ***** grassa che fa male e tutto il resto,ma questo è il cibo degli dei  ci vado una volta ogni 3-4 mesi,ma quando ci vado mi demolisco
> 
> devo ancora provare il burger king però
> 
> e l'altro che devo provare è l'old wild west



L'old wild west ho l'impressione che sia di un luridume stratosferico :avE:


----------



## Gekyn (20 Novembre 2012)

Ci vado 2 volte l anno e quando ci vado mangio solo il mac chicken


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> L'old wild west ho l'impressione che sia di un luridume stratosferico :avE:



madooo bistecche e hamburger stratosferici che vuoi di più dalla vita? 

un mio amico ci è andato e ha detto che i panini solo a guardarli ti viene lo schifo per quanto son grandi


----------



## Prinz (20 Novembre 2012)

io in realtà lo detesto, ma da quando sto a Salerno ci vado spesso quando ci sono le partite di Champions, perché a casa non ho Sky, quindi vado ad un bar vicino a vedere la partita e, non avendo il tempo di mangiare prima poiché torno tardi da studio, tra primo e secondo tempo faccio un salto al MC poco distante. Quando stavo a napoli non mi ponevo minimamente il problema: avevo casa vicino alle migliori pizzerie di questo mondo, il Mc manco lo calcolavo


----------



## francylomba (22 Novembre 2012)

vado ogni tanto ( una volta ogni 3/4 mesi ) e non mi perdo il mitico Royal Deluxe ! Old wild west ci vado raramente ma non compete assolutamente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Gennaio 2013)

sono andato al burger king  è il fot.tuto paradiso  mio dio  se solo non dovessi andare a bari ogni volta per mangiarci,il mc a confronto è nulla,e le cose sembrano anche più "genuine"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sono andato al burger king  è il fot.tuto paradiso  mio dio  se solo non dovessi andare a bari ogni volta per mangiarci,il mc a confronto è nulla,e le cose sembrano anche più "genuine"



Ma veramente  almeno la roba che mangi ha il sapore che dovrebbe avere


----------



## francylomba (12 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma veramente  almeno la roba che mangi ha il sapore che dovrebbe avere



no adesso dire che bruger king è meglio di mac!  
sono stata l'unica a provare l'insalata di mcdonald? 
comunque ho anche provato l'old wild west , ho preso il panino raggio di sole quello che nel piatto c'era insalata megapaninozzo con cotoletta e patatine awwww


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Gennaio 2013)

dai i panini e le patatine sono di un altro livello,sinceramente fot.tese.ga dell'insalata,se vado al mc o al burger king per l'insalata,è come se vado a una prosti.tuta e chiedo un abbraccio,siam seri su


----------



## Francy (12 Gennaio 2013)

Ogni tanto ci vado anche io, ma preferisco di gran lunga l'Old Wild West. Ti fanno un panino "Toro Seduto doppio o triplo" con due-tre svizzere e 400 gr di carne, tre strati di bacon, insalata e formaggio, più una quantità di patatine da urlo, salse a piacimento e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Per i mangiatori "classici" consiglio la tagliata.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto ci vado anche io, ma preferisco di gran lunga l'Old Wild West. *Ti fanno un panino "Toro Seduto doppio o triplo" con due-tre svizzere e 400 gr di carne*, tre strati di bacon, insalata e formaggio, più una quantità di patatine da urlo, salse a piacimento e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Per i mangiatori "classici" consiglio la tagliata.



Ci vado spesso visto che il figlio del proprietario é mio amico...ogni volta faccio una fatica fisica per finirlo.


----------



## Francy (12 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci vado spesso visto che il figlio del proprietario é mio amico...ogni volta faccio una fatica fisica per finirlo.



Davvero, è una sfida... Un mio amico arrivava praticamente digiuno da mezzogiorno e dopo qualche morso mi ha guardato dicendo:"Ca... Non ho più fame".


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Davvero, è una sfida... Un mio amico arrivava praticamente digiuno da mezzogiorno e dopo qualche morso mi ha guardato dicendo:"Ca... Non ho più fame".



Ovviamente intendevo con gli antipasti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto ci vado anche io, ma preferisco di gran lunga l'Old Wild West. Ti fanno un panino "Toro Seduto doppio o triplo" con due-tre svizzere e 400 gr di carne, tre strati di bacon, insalata e formaggio, più una quantità di patatine da urlo, salse a piacimento e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Per i mangiatori "classici" consiglio la tagliata.



Roba che se un obeso di 60 anni decidesse di suicidarsi, questo sarebbe il modo migliore


----------



## prebozzio (12 Gennaio 2013)

Una decina di volte l'anno ci vado, e mi piace


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Una decina di volte l'anno ci vado, e mi piace


Ban


----------



## Canonista (12 Gennaio 2013)

Solo io sono innamorato dello strano sapore del NYC con manzo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Solo io sono innamorato dello strano sapore del NYC con manzo?



si si è davvero buono,quando vado al mc ultimamente prendo sempre quello,ma il buger king vince su tutta la linea secondo me...e non vedo l'ora di provare l'old wild west...mio dio che luridume sarà


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> L'old wild west ho l'impressione che sia di un luridume stratosferico :avE:



l'old


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> L'old wild west ho l'impressione che sia di un luridume stratosferico :avE:



ho recentemente provato quello dell''Orio Center gustando il galletto speziato piccante..spettacolare


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Gennaio 2013)

l'old wild west mi è piaciuto un casino anche a me!!mi dà l'idea di avere una qualità superiore rispetto a quella del mcdonalds..ma molto superiore!


----------



## francylomba (13 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> l'old



vi prego aprite un topic sull old wild !! or ora che sono a dieta mangerei persino quel luridume dei nachos al formaggio o la loro torta borwnie al cioccolato con panna


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> l'old wild west mi è piaciuto un casino anche a me!!mi dà l'idea di avere una qualità superiore rispetto a quella del mcdonalds..ma molto superiore!



Infatti lo trovo a metà tra un fast-food e un ristorante.


----------



## Stex (16 Gennaio 2013)

non ci vado mai... ma quando vado.... che bonta


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2013)

l'old è il mcdonald dei ricchi  io sono un barbone quindi vado sempre al mc,pur riconoscendo che il luridume dell'old è nettamente superiore.


----------



## Canonista (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che voi esperti sappiate, c'è un Old nei pressi di Verona???


----------



## Morghot (16 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sono andato al burger king  è il fot.tuto paradiso  mio dio  se solo non dovessi andare a bari ogni volta per mangiarci,il mc a confronto è nulla,e le cose sembrano anche più "genuine"


Nulla da aggiungere, Burger King da tipo 300 piste al mc, infatti quest'ultimo mi disgusta ormai, il paragone non regge.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ho scoperto l'SKK. Imparagonabile!


----------



## Ena (18 Gennaio 2013)

Le patatine del Burger King sono migliori di quelle del Mc, ma i panini del del McDonald's sono 1000 volte meglio


----------



## Liuke (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ena ha scritto:


> Le patatine del Burger King sono migliori di quelle del Mc, ma i panini del del McDonald's sono 1000 volte meglio


lo steakhouse del bk da le piste a qualsiasi altro panino.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Fosse per me avrebbero già chiuso i battenti. Ci andrò 1-2 volte l'anno.


----------



## Canonista (25 Gennaio 2013)

RIP


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

chi di voi ha mangiato il nuovo menu o comunque il nuovo panino? Io ci andrò spero entro settimana prossima


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chi di voi ha mangiato il nuovo menu o comunque il nuovo panino? Io ci andrò spero entro settimana prossima



Quale sarebbe? :O


----------



## Canonista (26 Gennaio 2013)

Il Saturday, l'ho mangiato io...era molto meglio il NYC!


----------



## prebozzio (26 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fosse per me avrebbero già chiuso i battenti. Ci andrò 1-2 volte l'anno.



TUTTI ci vanno almeno un paio di volte l'anno, per questo non chiuderanno mai


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ci vado raramente, se capita è di Sabato Sera dopo la mezzanotte, e li però lo ammetto : godo, godo copiasamente.

Il Crispy McBacon 


Il Burger King comunque è più buono, spettacolare.

Ma il migliore ( e ovviamente in Italia non c'è  ) è il KFC







Penso di non dover aggiungere nulla.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non sono un amante di queste cose, solo una volta l'estate scorsa sono andato al Burger King (c'era una buona offerta) con la mia ragazza, ma quello che ho preso non mi ha entusiasmato molto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci vado raramente, se capita è di Sabato Sera dopo la mezzanotte, e li però lo ammetto : godo, godo copiasamente.
> 
> Il Crispy McBacon
> 
> ...



quello sul barattolo somiglia a phil jackson 

comunque ho provato il nuovo panino,non mi dispiace assolutamente,anzi fuma: la crocchetta di patate e riso è una bella novità,in più è tornato il big tasty,una vera bomba


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Pensa che quella crocchetta la fanno da secoli nelle peggiori rosticcerie trentine


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Pensa che quella crocchetta la fanno da secoli nelle peggiori rosticcerie trentine



vabbè anche io l'ho mangiata altre volte le fa anche mia madre a volte,dico è una novità messa in un panino,in un panino del mc poi è delirio puro


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Se McDonald's dura per sempre
14 anni dopo il panino è uguale
Un uomo americano ha acquistato un panino nel 1999 per una «lezione» ai suoi nipoti
Vedi l'allegato 536


Corriere della Sera


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Aprile 2013)

niente di nuovo


----------



## Devil May Cry (18 Maggio 2013)

Quando mi capita di fare i week end a Milano con gli amici,vado sempre al Mc.
Siamo dei barboni,mangiamo "bene" e spendiamo poco (cosi abbiamo più soldi per alcolizzarci).A me piacciono un sacco queste cose "luride" 
Peccato che McDonald non ci sia dalle mie parti,però vicino (per modo di dire) a me c'è Burgher King che reputo 1000 volte superiore al Mc...Anche se costa di più..


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Maggio 2013)

Da quando ho scoperto l'Old Wild West il MacDonald's può aspettare..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Chi ama il cibo non può mettere piede da McDonald's.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2013)

nella mia città hanno aperto l'old wild west


----------



## Canonista (13 Luglio 2013)

Il ritorno del 1955


----------



## robs91 (14 Luglio 2013)

Ci sono stato pochissime volte(perchè costretto dagli amici) e ho mangiato solo patatine.Il resto mi fa schifo.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Luglio 2013)

BURGER 

Se devo morire,almeno _MUORO_ bene  

Non vedo l'ora di provare l'Old  Dopo quasi un mese senza pasta voglio sfondarmi  Qualcuno sa dove sta a MI?!?!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi l'old wild west...è una cosa impressionante...cioè niente a che vedere con i fast food,qualità altissima della carne


----------



## korma (21 Luglio 2013)

beh..pero' i prezzi non sono paragonabili, al mc una famiglia di 4 persone se la cava con 25 euro, all'old wild ce ne vogliono minimo 50...non ti regala niente nessuno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Luglio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> beh..pero' i prezzi non sono paragonabili, al mc una famiglia di 4 persone se la cava con 25 euro, all'old wild ce ne vogliono minimo 50...non ti regala niente nessuno.



Bhè alla fine l'oww è un ristorante in piena regola,niente a che vedere con i fast food,ovvio i prezzi siano più alti,ma la qualità si paga e noi milanisti lo sappiamo bene


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2013)

Quanto vale il panino dal salumiere.....!!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

All' Old Wild West volevo portare la mia ragazza. Ma è davvero così costoso?


----------



## korma (22 Luglio 2013)

è una via di mezzo tra il mc e un ristorante...non regala niente nessuno,in compenso la qualita' è buona.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> All' Old Wild West volevo portare la mia ragazza. Ma è davvero così costoso?



Dipende cosa prendi,se prendi un piatto di carne o un hamburger oppure i piatti messicani i prezzi vanno dai 7 agli 11 euro ma comprendono le patatine l'insalata le salse ecc. Se vuoi una bella birra spendi sui 6 euro per quella da 0,5,i dolci stanno 5 euro, poi c'è anche il vino,insomma come vuoi mangiare mangi,diciamo che un minimo di 12-13 euro a persona li devi spendere


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

Ho capito, grazie per l'info


----------

